# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  tuna recipe

## diesel21

tuna, 
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 teaspoon red hot italian pepper powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon oregano

mix it up well and enjoy

enjoy!

----------

